# Fleischkuekle



## Hoot (Sep 5, 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
Has anyone ever heard of or tried this? It's a German recipe but it sounds like a meat version of the apple jacks and sweet potato jacks that I am very fond of.


Fleischkuekle
From North Dakota State University Extension Service. 
    Dough ingredients


1 egg
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. sour cream
1 1/2 c. buttermilk
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
dash salt
5 1/2 c. flour
  Filling ingredients


2 lbs. lean ground beef
1/2 c. bread crumbs
warm water to moisten
1 Tbsp. minced onion
salt and pepper to taste 


Oil for frying 
Directions

Make dough as soft as you can and still be able to handle it. Let it sit for at least one-half hour. You may save some dough to be used the next day. Mix filling ingredients so they stick together. Cut dough into 3- by 3- inch squares. Add 1 Tbsp. filling in each square. Moisten to pinch tight to seal. Deep fry for two minutes on each side.
  This freezes well. To cook frozen Fleischkuekle, heat for 20 minutes in slow oven(300 to 325 degrees F).


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoot said:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> Has anyone ever heard of or tried this? It's a German recipe but it sounds like a meat version of the apple jacks and sweet potato jacks that I am very fond of.
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh, that brings back memories of church suppers in the Bismark, ND area. It is sort of like a fried meat pie.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 5, 2013)

Most certainly  I've heard of them and have not made them in years, maybe decades.  Shame on me.   While I'm not one of them, lots of ND transplants living in the town nearest to me.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------

